# Namibian small game hunters



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

I am not expecting a lot of replies on this (as it is in Namibia), but I think the public must know this. I went to the Ministry of Environment and Tourism (permits office) to enquire hunting small game - I mentioned rabbits and squirrel (known locally as the erdman). I was told this is not allowed. I know that there are people that hunt these animals, but the law over here clearly states that "Ignorace of the law is not an excuse". I shall thus practise slingshot for the fun of it and demolish cooldrink cans, toilet paper rolls, cards, etc. (haven't made strike anywhere matches yet). I didn't enquire about birds(doves, etc.), but please enquire locally before hunting your choice of animal. I didn't even mention using a slingshot, thus not allowed is not allowed.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow! I guess I am lucky in Tennessee and we have at least seasons to hunt about every kind of animal and some animals are allowed all year... but those around the year animals are not slingshot prey... wild hogs that get into agriculture areas. And pest animals... that do the same.

Many of our birds are protected and should be, but doves and most poultry are free for the taking.

In my youth I could not even get a wild turkey with a shotgun. So there is no way that I would even attempt it with my slings.

But I only target and plink these days.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The most fun and satisfaction is in reaching out and touching the target . Seeing a random can hop and bounce around from a good distance does it for me . I get more satisfaction than hunting every shot . If I miss I honestly and briefly access my error . Simple elevation adjustment , follow through , release , focus ect . If I have one tiny feeling of doubt before release , I miss . The correction of the error is so satisfying .


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thats so surprising, even if its not useful ot is interesting. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

It is sad, what is worse is that most people don't know or make the trouble to find out these laws and they just go ahead until they are caught. Those animals are not even mentioned on the internet as protected or endangered (at least I haven't found any reference), but a person can still get in trouble I guess..


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Where in Namibia are you shooting? Lived up in Katima as a boy, right next to the army base.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

roirizla said:


> Where in Namibia are you shooting? Lived up in Katima as a boy, right next to the army base.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Sorry for replying only now, was off the internet for a while. Windhoek, like the beer  . Made the slingshot with HDPE plastic same colour as the Namibian flag. I build a backstop and usually shoot with marbles and 9 mm steel BB's


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Treefork... If I have one tiny feeling of doubt before release , I miss ...

I do the same thing. Wonder why that is???


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

ChuckyVorhees said:


> roirizla said:
> 
> 
> > Where in Namibia are you shooting? Lived up in Katima as a boy, right next to the army base.
> ...


Good beer. Been a while since I had one though. Sounds like you have your setup sorted. Have you tried / given TTF a go before?


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

roirizla said:


> ChuckyVorhees said:
> 
> 
> > roirizla said:
> ...


I started with ttf (sideshooter standard pocket predator), but had a few fork hits. Then I tried ott (diy arrowshot ergo pocket predator) and then bareback. Have you tried other methods/slingshots? Variety is the spice of life...


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

ChuckyVorhees said:


> roirizla said:
> 
> 
> > ChuckyVorhees said:
> ...


Oh heck yes! Ott as a kid but then discovered ttf thanks to this site. 
Then gave ott a go again and then, thanks to a gift during a trade, pfs.

Never had the inclination to go frameless though.

Took me a good while to realise I'm not a fan of ergos or hammer grips. I wanted to love them but I shoot better with a gangster pinch.


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

roirizla said:


> ChuckyVorhees said:
> 
> 
> > roirizla said:
> ...


Ergo I like, hammer I haven't tried yet. Have been thinking about making one though.


----------

